# Tren E vs Tren A



## don draco (Nov 10, 2013)

For those of you who have used both, how do they compare to one another?  

I understand that the only real difference between the two is the ester, but from what I've read many people report better results from tren ace.  

What are your experiences?  Difference in gains, severity of side effects, etc ?


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 10, 2013)

don draco said:


> For those of you who have used both, how do they compare to one another?
> 
> I understand that the only real difference between the two is the ester, but from what I've read many people report better results from tren ace.
> 
> ...



I do not believe in better results from a faster ester it's just faster results with less time on needed, better bang for your buck yes but over all better results I can't see it just results coming a lot faster.


----------



## don draco (Nov 10, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> I do not believe in better results from a faster ester it's just faster results with less time on needed, better bang for your buck yes but over all better results I can't see it just results coming a lot faster.



Yeah, I was skeptical about people's claims about the disparity in effectiveness between Tren E vs Tren A

They equate faster results to better results.. which simply isn't the case


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 10, 2013)

just gonna have to run both and see brotha..im about to break the mold of first time user only using ace..fuk it ill try E wont kill me


----------



## don draco (Nov 10, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> just gonna have to run both and see brotha..im about to break the mold of first time user only using ace..fuk it ill try E wont kill me



True.. I was actually planning on running E first as well. Probably next spring/summer. If the sides are too harsh I'll just tough it out


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 10, 2013)

I ran Tren E first and NEVER ran to ace

WHY WOULD I??

I NEVER got tren cough, short esters are for pussies who cycle off/competitors, and I keep tren in my blood longer

The horror stories of sides with tren ace made me go with tren E

Only sides: 
slight insomnia (already have it from PTSD anyway, thank god for 200-300mg Benadryl)
Lethargy (only appeared above 500-600mg/wk dosages)
Night sweats (sleep with a towel, problem solved)

Those are my pros/cons...of course I still think its an overrated steroid being a non-competitor


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 10, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> short esters are for pussies who cycle off/competitors



Think what you want, the fact is it just a preference.

I never come off and cycle more then the average guy I like to stop current cycle faster to change things up and start on something else.


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 10, 2013)

Popeye said:


> LMAO...apparently I'm not the only one to say stupid ass shit when Ive been drinkin...



When i did short esters i had to endure the pip from hell. To the point i could barely walk somedays. Or sleep on a couple.

Anyways to answer ops question. Its no secret that you're getting a bit more on the long run. But that extra bit you're getting is not worth sacrificing convenience Imo.


----------



## TheExperiment (Nov 10, 2013)

I prefer Tren E over Tren A simply because you can dose it higher in solution.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 10, 2013)

ill  take  both...   who  cares.   I   cann  take  amounts  normal  people  can't  with  litle or no sides


----------



## HDH (Nov 10, 2013)

Personally, I'd rather go with the E. I get it for the same price with the E dosed 100mg higher. Now, mg for mg, the Ace is higher because of the ester weight but the E is just a better deal for me. Also the less frequent injections and the Tren cough issues I get with Ace.

I believe we can have better results besides faster with the ace depending on the amount per week, the higher mgs per week the stronger the ace will be compared to the Enan.

Here is a chart I dug up that shows the differences. I googled for other charts but they are all saying the same thing.
*Active Hormone per 100 mg ester


Boldenone base: 100mg 
Boldenone acetate: 83mg
Boldenone Propionate: 80mg
Boldenone Cypionate: 69mg
Boldenone Undecylenate: 61mg

Clostebol Base: 100mg
Clostebol Acetate: 84mg
Clostebol Enanthate: 72mg

Drostanolone Base: 100mg
Drostanolone Propionate: 80mg
Drostanolone Enanthate: 71mg

Methenolone Base: 100mg
Methenolone Acetate: 82mg
Methenolone Enanthate: 71mg

Nandrolone Base: 100mg
Nandrolone Cypionate: 69mg
Nandrolone Phenylpropionate: 63mg
Nandrolone Decanoate: 62mg
Nandrolone Undecylenate: 60mg
Nandrolone Laurate: 56mg

Stenbolone Base: 100mg
Stenbolone Acetate: 84mg

Testosterone Base: 100mg
Testosterone Acetate: 83mg
Testosterone Propionate: 80mg
Testosterone Isocaproate: 72mg
Testosterone Enanthate: 70mg
Testosterone Cypionate: 69mg
Testosterone Phenylpropionate: 66mg
Testosterone Decanoate: 62mg
Testosterone Undecanoate: 61mg

Trenbolone Base: 100mg
Trenbolone Acetate: 83mg
Trenbolone Enanthate: 68mg
Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzyl Carbonate: 65mg*
Trenbolone cyclohexylmethylcarbonate: 65mg*#


*According to this chart, there is a 15mg difference between Ace and Enan. For someone that runs 700mg Ace or Enan, that individual would be getting 105mg more Tren if using the Ace. Combine that with the speed it hits, then yes, Ace does make a difference. 

HDH


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 10, 2013)

Good chart HDH!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 11, 2013)

HDH said:


> Personally, I'd rather go with the E. I get it for the same price with the E dosed 100mg higher. Now, mg for mg, the Ace is higher because of the ester weight but the E is just a better deal for me. Also the less frequent injections and the Tren cough issues I get with Ace.
> 
> I believe we can have better results besides faster with the ace depending on the amount per week, the higher mgs per week the stronger the ace will be compared to the Enan.
> 
> ...



You make a very valid point!


----------



## ATLRigger (May 1, 2020)

So it's recommended to run a few Test cycles before experimenting with Tren, no? What's the benchmark for when you're ready?


----------



## TODAY (May 1, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> So it's recommended to run a few Test cycles before experimenting with Tren, no? What's the benchmark for when you're ready?


Check back in with this thread in another 7 years to find out if you're ready yet.


----------



## bvs (May 1, 2020)

I'd save tren for a 5th or 6th cycle, use the more mild compounds first


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 1, 2020)

I’m not a professional I tried tren E already and have tren a waiting on deck after I’m done with what I’m doing now. 

I highly suggest taking A even though I have not tried it yet for the simple reason of seeing how you will react to the sides because they get very sketchy.

on A it’s a short eater so you can jump off and it will be a few days to lose the sides on E it took about 3 weeks after I stopped of me feeling like garbage and all sorts of shit. 

I wanted to rip off everyone’s head I kept sweating especially at night just puddles my wife hated me I felt like garbage by week 7 I had to get off and it was hell affected my home and work life a lot 

im going to go with A this time and abandon ship as soon as I start feeling too bad and angry and I’m going to take smaller doses and work my way up 

just my opinion take it as you will


----------



## ATLRigger (May 1, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Check back in with this thread in another 7 years to find out if you're ready yet.


But I want instant results. That's why I joined this forum in the first place, silly


----------



## Tasty (May 2, 2020)

don draco said:


> For those of you who have used both, how do they compare to one another?
> 
> I understand that the only real difference between the two is the ester, but from what I've read many people report better results from tren ace.
> 
> ...



It got to where finding new spots to pin was worse than any other tren side. Switched to long esther and love it. Gains are slower but the same, sides last a couple weeks longer. No longer have to find creative ways to inject.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/32585-The-Science-of-Trenbolone


----------



## Blasetoise (May 10, 2020)

I preffer tren E over A why?
Tren E
Pro's 
Les pinning
Sides are the same for me

Cons
Takes longer to "kick in" 

Tren A
Pro's 
Reacts the same as E
Faster out of system (short esther)

Cons
Much pinning

Use E if you can handle it and kickstart  with A first 4 weeks.


----------



## TenGrams (Jan 11, 2022)

I prefer e over a just beca Less pinning

though after being off Tren (which I don’t even use anymore) I always kicked the e run off with A


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 23, 2022)

HDH said:


> Personally, I'd rather go with the E. I get it for the same price with the E dosed 100mg higher. Now, mg for mg, the Ace is higher because of the ester weight but the E is just a better deal for me. Also the less frequent injections and the Tren cough issues I get with Ace.
> 
> I believe we can have better results besides faster with the ace depending on the amount per week, the higher mgs per week the stronger the ace will be compared to the Enan.
> 
> ...



Why is test phenylprop 66mg and lower than Test E when it's half life is 3.5 days and shorter in half life? Doesn't seem accurate


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 23, 2022)

I prefer ethanate because it has a higher mg/ml and I can get all my dosage in with fewer shots. Fewer shots means less PIP.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 23, 2022)

Tren Phenylprop needs to be a thing lol. Like NPP.


----------



## Jawas (Jan 24, 2022)

Tren E can give you the general anabolism of a steroid but too slow to get going. You can use it as an addon, just shoot 1ml-2ml a week and forget it but really Tren A or even Tren Base work super-fast and effective, I gave Tren E a lot of chances but still prefer the fast-acting versions. If you try a shot of Tren Base in the morning you really feel the difference in mood/reaction-time within the hour. Tren E just seems to give more of the neurological negatives and less of what is wanted for the mental aspect. 

A constant low-level irritation and moodiness. It is VERY effective for strength training though IMO. Less PIP to deal with and very consistent Tren-enhanced strength from session to session due to constant blood levels. But overall, a very uncomfortable compound to work with. Prefer Ace or Base. For cutting I much prefer those as well as you see the effects faster. In terms of hardening and bringing out separation. Keep in mind I am a high-anxiety person so I cannot tolerate Enanthate well. My body can take it all day, but my mind feels extremely stressed out.


----------

